# The Road to Nogales



## GnJ.in.MX (Mar 26, 2009)

Greetings to All.
Well, we arrived at Lake Chapala on June 12 and had a great stay, very eventful.
First event was my poor dog getting a 1" slice on her ear by some rogue Mexican mutt (2150 pesos).
Then on July 1, my poor husband got a thrombosis (blockage) in his lower intestine and had to be taken to Centro Medico Puerta de Hierro in Zapopan to have one metre of intestine where the blockage was, removed. He was in hospital for 3 weeks!! Lucky thing we had insurance so we didn't have to pay anything. So we learned about the medical/health system the hard way.
Anyway, it is time for us to go back to Canada now and we thought we would go thru Nogales, AZ rather than thru Laredo which is the way we came in.

So, my questions ...


How many days does it take to drive from Chapala to Nogales? We will have to stop and stretch our legs and walk our dog about every two hours because my husband has to keep his circulation going now that he is on blood thinners (coumadin).
How many pesos will we need for gas (Ford Explorer) and toll booths?
Which towns should we overnight in that a dog can be sneaked into?

Of course, any other suggestions and insight you can offer will be most helpful as usual. We are hoping to leave on Monday, August 31.

Thanks very much.

Julie


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I would suggest that you go straight north out of Guadalajara on RT 54 to Zacatecas, about five hours without stops. There are lots of hotels, but also 'no-tell motels' where you can stop with a pet if you have already eaten. From there, I would take Rt. 45 via Torreon and Chihuahua to Cd. Juarez and cross there. 
However, if you want the 'beach route', just take 15 west from Guadalajara all the way to Nogales. Without stops, it is about 7.5 hours to Mazatlan. Your next night would probably be Navajoa and then the border. Remember the days are getting shorter until Dec. 21.
You can google 'Rutas punto a punto' and get the exact distances for the route and compute your mileage to determine the cost for gasoline. It will also give you the total cost for tolls.


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

*drive to nogales....*

the toll road from GDL to mazatlan is quite nice.... there is only a 5km area close to mazatlan that goes back into the free road.... i usually stop for lunch in mazatlan around the tourist strip near el cid..... the road from there going north next to the beach... has another road that connects to the autopista so you dont have to drive back to the entrance to mazatlan......

the gas situation is the tricky part.... since some pemex tend to have their machines fixed to charge more and pump less if you say fill it up (LLENO) . the best way to avoid is by asking for 20 litros .... and once its been pumped... ask for another 20 litros.... you see... when the profepa (gov. agency that monitors gas station pump accuracy... goes to check gas stations.... they show up with a 20 litro metal container..... so the computers are set to pump 20 litros just in case.... yes its hard to believe but it happens.... profepa does usually shut down the gas station for 30 days and places a banner (CLAUSURADO)

you want to have an easy drive out of mexico..... i would plan on staying at the auto hotels..... wich have the garage so you dont have to unload anything.... just make sure you have your water/snacks/or food -once you pay for the 8 hours, your time expires when you leave...... you cant go in and leave to the store.... you can ask to pay for 16 HORAS..... since its a weekday they will accept the 16 hour payment..... keep your dog in the car... while you pay..... that way no one will know you have a pet.....

the nicer the auto hotel looks from the outside, the nicer it will be inside...

as far as how much the tolls are all the way, i am not sure... i usually leave expecting to need 900 dollars for gas/tolls (in case i get a gas station that gives me less gas..) auto hotels.....aprox 340 pesos 8 hours..

i would recomend you stop for lunch at santa maria del oro..... its on the gdl mazatlan toll road aprox 3.5 hours from chapala.... 28 kilometers from toll road/ next to toll payment area you will see SANTA MARIA DEL ORO... a quick drive to the town.....8 minutes.. then down hill 10 minutes to the amazing lake.... i usually eat at 'LA SELVA" fresh shrimp or fish...


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

*guide to traveling mexico/ toll fees*

Here is a site that will give you the exact amounts of the toll road charges and the towns along the way:
http://aplicaciones4.sct.gob.mx/sibuac_internet/ControllerUI?action=cmdEscogeRuta


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I was going to link the punto a punto web site but mexliving beat me to it, my dos centavos is Best Western hotels ( Navajoa) take dogs and when approching Nogales stay in the right lane to return your auto decal then when you see the sign for the TRUCK ROUTE, take it, much faster than going through town...suerte


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Point to Point – Driving Mexico


----------



## dstan (Nov 24, 2008)

sparks said:


> Point to Point – Driving Mexico


Awesome! thanks so much. I am assuming the total is in pesos?


----------



## sbrimer (Nov 8, 2008)

*Nogales*



chicois8 said:


> I was going to link the punto a punto web site but mexliving beat me to it, my dos centavos is Best Western hotels ( Navajoa) take dogs and when approching Nogales stay in the right lane to return your auto decal then when you see the sign for the TRUCK ROUTE, take it, much faster than going through town...suerte


Thanks for the post above. I will be going thru Nogalas in April to Chapala area. Can you tell me the travel time? I am coming from NV and I think that is the shortest way? Anyway any reccommends would be nice. I have a small dog too.

Thanks


----------

